# Thread posted in error - Please Delete



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 29, 2021)

See duplicate thread.





__





Not a Competition, but a Scoring Opportunity - Spitfire Audio Albion Solstice


Spitfire Audio have just uploaded to their YouTube channel, the film mentioned by @christianhenson at the end of the Albion Solstice presentation. See below: There is a download link for the film - Selene, in the description, together with instructions for uploading your own scoring of this...




vi-control.net


----------

